# Dental Insurance



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone knows what is the case with Dental Insurance in Canada. I know that one has to live three months before I can qualify for health insurance. However, does health insurance also include Dental or do you have to enroll in it independently and pay monthly? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Lonestar

I can only speak for BC... here your dental is not provided by provincial medical (MSP) and could be supplied by either your employer, or through an independent insurance company.


.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Anyone knows what is the case with Dental Insurance in Canada. I know that one has to live three months before I can qualify for health insurance. However, does health insurance also include Dental or do you have to enroll in it independently and pay monthly? Thank you in advance.


The only dental insurance available anywhere in Canada would be that provided by an employer's benefits package or what you could purchase on your own. Provincial health coverages do not cover dental care,


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> The only dental insurance available anywhere in Canada would be that provided by an employer's benefits package or what you could purchase on your own. Provincial health coverages do not cover dental care,



Thank you for your answers.


----------

